# portsmoth island



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

Takin a trip to portsmoth island around the end of march. was wondering if i could squeeze some info outta some very informative people Ive never been there before, what can i expect, any decent fish spots stand out to anyone? camping? driving conditions? surf spots? should be a fun time with my bro regaurdless, Thanx for any info. T.L.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Wish I could be more helpful.
I have only been to the village.

This site may help.....

http://portsmouthislandfishing.com/index.php


Good Luck & have fun.....:fishing:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

sehguhll, gave you a good site. Not alot of action there right now, but some older post to read. Me and a couple of guys from work will be right behind ya, 1st weekend in april, if the weather looks good. As far as camping (to my knowledge, never camped ) you have about 17 miles of beach and dunes. There are closures here and there and as far as fishing spots, well things change so much from year to year, you just gotta try and read the structure.
I will say though, unlike Hatteras, not much need to cast out too far, most fish are caught in and right behind the breakers. 

Driving on the beach is no problem, if your familiar with beach driving. Last year they had some extremely high tides, which caused you to take to the back roads. Worst spot is the access points at the cabins. Just don't act like the place is a 4x4 park.

They have a couple of public bath houses, a shelter with grills in the cabin area, and you can get gas and ice on the island, but I advise that you try and take what you need. Things can get a little pricey if they have to bring it to ya on the ferry.

As far as surfing. I'm not a surfer, But leave the board at home, unless your paddling your bait out.

Last thing, make sure you have a line on fresh bait before you get there. Sometime Morris Marina will be out.

Hope this helps


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanx alot fellas that will def help out. good stuff. T.L.:fishing:


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

PI has been my home base for 25+ years. End of March hit the south end shoals especially if you get a southern wind. I would be fishing with the freshest cut bait you can find (menhaden, mullet, cut blue) and pick up some blue crab...........

Follow the basic beach driving standards and leave the surf boards at home


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

No surf last time I was there, so everyone is right about surfing. Its not worth taking up the space with a surfboard.
Now as far as fishing, you will just need to read the surf to find the underwater sloughs. With the recent unusually warm weather here in North Carolina, the fish just might wake up early this year. If you don't know how to read the waves, there are several good posts in the archives from this site that will help. 
I would suggest trying the far North and also the far South of the island. The water temp should be rising, so shallower water should hold fish.
I was about 50miles South of Portsmouth last weekend and have a trip planned for Portsmouth Island in May, along with a trip back to Oak Island in April.
Racewire is absolutely right about bait. Take plenty of the freshest shrimp you can find, and take about 2lbs per person per day if you plan on serious fishing time.
You might call Kari at the marina before you go, as she will be able to tell you if she has any fresh shrimp, and if she doesn't, she can tell you where to get it. You might also want to take some mullet.
Good Luck, and be sure to post a fishin report after you come back, as that will be about the earliest of the Spring and will give me an idea of what to take in May!


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure about March, but last year at the first of May, we had a saturday out there where we caught over 100 bluefish. they was all the same size, 31-37 inches. I personally dont keep the blues, but you talking about a fun day. Weather can be kind of iffy that early also. You may have a day that is cold, with wind blowing, 30 mph, and the the next day, you are in shorts. we also got into some flounder, and whiting, and three nice drum. Now if you want to go in the fall, that is a different story all together. We was there first of november, and it was off the hook! Did not matter when you fished, we caught fish day, and night. As for as camping, we stayed in a tent back in November, cold first night and then it warmed up nicely. If you are staying in a tent, i strongly recomend that you take something to lay on. That sand gets real hard during the night. Good luck, and make sure you post when you get back. I am headed back over in May, with Medicdave, and Buckcounter and hope to run into Racewire while we are there. Febuary 14, and i am already counting down the days.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

One thing that I failed to mention, and I doubled checked, is the ferry does not start till the 1st of April. 
Make sure to call Kari and make your arrangements.



Whats up Fishing Medic, You bout ready to haul ol Dave around.......bait his hook.......take his fish off etc;
Look forward to seeing you guys out there, hope our schedules line up.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

South to drum inlet can be productive springtime. Only two mi. approx. South. Be ready for anything anytime! Seen tents blown away,trucks sink up to the gills,bugs turn the surf zone black,cuts ,hard knocks, and then again some of the best times you will ever remember!


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been insulted and wasn't even involved! I see I will have to prove (once again) that they always hate on the one that catches the most fish!


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

with all this talk about this place,
I need to plan a trip over and get some :fishing: done.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

For fresh bait take a cooler full of ice, a cast net, and keep an eye out for big mullet jumping in the ditches along 70 past Morehead City. Water around the bridges can turn up shrimp at certain times of year too


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

medicdav66 said:


> I have been insulted and wasn't even involved! I see I will have to prove (once again) that they always hate on the one that catches the most fish!


Come on Dave, leave ya feelings at the dock. I hope ya do catch alot of fish, cause I'm hungry!!


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

once again thanx alot for the help. i thought i read on the websie that the round trip ferry runs are $75, did i read this correctly? anyone have any pics of there fun trips there? i will def post some when i make my trip. tight lines:fishing:


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Last year's fee was $75 round trip + $17 per person. Now that is for a road vehicle(like my Jeep). The price goes up and down- like down for a 4-wheeler and up for a vehicle with something towed behind it (I think the length is over 17ft). 
And Racewire, my feelings arent hurt. Everyone else's might be after I land the biggest fish this year!

P.S.--Whoever is going better take bait with them to the dock, just to be on the safe side. Fresh shrimp and maybe mullet. Buy it before you get there cause if you run out on the island, the price goes WAY up for them to bring you some! You might take a cast-net over with you and catch the mullet running in the surf or over on the Sound-side. But, as for me, I like to know I am ready to get to fishin as soon as I hit the beach!

P.S.S-- Make sure and call ahead to ask Kari if she is getting fresh shrimp. The price is reasonable at the marina, they just charge about 20% over to bring it to you, not to mention the lost fishing time.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I will have a party of 8 on the island on April 23-26,with 4 first timers.... Should be fun.. I hope the weather and fish are in my favor....I can't wait........ I'm ready to go.... I have a bad case of spring or cabin fever...LOL...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gregg Seaford said:


> I will have a party of 8 on the island on April 23-26,with 4 first timers.... Should be fun.. I hope the weather and fish are in my favor....I can't wait........ I'm ready to go.... I have a bad case of spring or cabin fever...LOL...


Hey Greg, good to have ya here on P&S, Seen ya over on the PI site. Kinda dead right now over there.

Make sure to go to the open section and introduce yourself to everyone.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll do it...... Thanks for the welcome.......


----------

